# Dogtra Edge RT



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you like it? Pros and cons? Is the intensity dial, click or rehostat? thanks.....Jim


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Pretty good unit. I've had a prototype for several months now and have little bad to say about it. The intensity dial is a click type with a large knob so it's easy to turn even with gloves. My aging eyes say the numbers could be bigger but that's just me. It's been dropped, kicked and tossed around in pretty serious use the past few months and suffered no damage. Charge lasts seemingly forever and the buttons are large enough to easily access without bumping them accidentally. I would like to see some sort of tactile difference for the continuous vs. momentary so I could tell faster which button I'm on. Overall a well built unit at a nice price point and I think any reasonably serious trainer should look into. Oh and customer service is awesome!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brad B said:


> Pretty good unit. I've had a prototype for several months now and have little bad to say about it. The intensity dial is a click type with a large knob so it's easy to turn even with gloves. My aging eyes say the numbers could be bigger but that's just me. It's been dropped, kicked and tossed around in pretty serious use the past few months and suffered no damage. Charge lasts seemingly forever and the buttons are large enough to easily access without bumping them accidentally. I would like to see some sort of tactile difference for the continuous vs. momentary so I could tell faster which button I'm on. Overall a well built unit at a nice price point and I think any reasonably serious trainer should look into. Oh and customer service is awesome!


Thanks Brad...


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had mine since November and wouldn't change a thing. Dogtra is top notch!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine should be here Wednesday. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone having issues with the batteries not holding charge for very long with these?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Mine has lasted a lot longer than I expected. I have actually not had one go dead yet, I even left a collar on over night a couple times and still had a good charge.


----------



## daddymallard (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice collar!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

I love mine so far. The "click" dial is perfect compared to the rheostat.


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

Love my Edge RT. It works great. Great for training. Especially doing yard work. I also like being able to pair up to three collars to the remote.


----------

